# Cichilds suggestions



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

Got a question for all you cichilds buffs out there.
I was wanting to know if there are many cichilds out there that would be compatable in my new 55g along with my current fish: Senegal Bichir8", Silverdollar5-6", Pleco4-5", and a soon to come ropefish est9-10". Need something big and tough enough to handle its own. But don't want something thats a semiaggressive fin nipper either. 
Totally dig Cichilds and would really like to have one be a part of my knew tank. Are there any out there that fit the bill?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

i would say none considering that you are pretty much at you limit if not over. the silver dollar needs quite a bit of swimming room and are schoolers so if you are going to add more fish i would suggest another silver dollar. if the pleco is a regular common pleco, it can get to be 2 feet long. they also produce alot of waste. if I were you i would leave the tank as it is, maybe one more silver dollar like i said before.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Your overstocked alreayd man. The ropefish will get too big for that tank eventually... Ive seen a 2 foot long specimen!

And im sure you know about the silver dollar, but yes, they are scholing fish, and a 75 is needed for an adequate school.

And yes... the pleco will outgrow the tank as well if its common.

I suggest you drop the ropefish and pleco, and get a couple more silver dollars. You could probly have a male convict or firmouth in there then.


----------



## sthamericansrul (Mar 22, 2007)

like they said...Too much already. The ropefish by itself its gonna be too big for that tank.


----------



## goldseverum109 (Mar 7, 2007)

that bichir will probobally slither out of that little tank and eat you......those things scare me......


----------

